# Ghosts In The Machine



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Sherry just got back from a gals outing , while they were camping over 5 days the radio came on at 1am (full volume) she turned it off only to have it repeatedly come back on. She finally dropped the case and disconnected the whole Pioneer unit. She told me about it upon her return, At first I thought hmmm ... may be remote frequency thing (someone at campground was operating something on same frequency as remote on/off that was interfering.

But nope not the case , It has since happened 3 times while parked at the house. Any idea's whats going on ? 
cant imagine a short somewhere because it would either stay on or off all the time . not this intermittent symptom.
And when it does power on by itself it does indeed come on full volume.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Intermittent shorts can occure with temp. changes as components and wiring expand and contract. Dust can also be a factor. I would buy a can of compressed air and blow the unit out.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

jcamp said:


> Intermittent shorts can occure with temp. changes as components and wiring expand and contract. Dust can also be a factor. I would buy a can of compressed air and blow the unit out.


The radio on a 21rs is totally enclosed , no dust was found. I already tried the compressed air trick 2nd time it happened.
Did not stop it from happening again.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

we had that problem last summer. Finally discovered when Stacey's cell phone rang the radio turned on!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I would troubleshoot a step at a time. I would suspect either a bad connection or something creating noise spikes on the power line. First step, get a 12 volt battery and connect the radio to it. This way, nothing else is on the line to interfere with it. Be sure to get your connections right or you may destroy the radio! If the radio does not come on by itself, we know it has to be a connection issue or a noise issue. If it was mine, I would try a filter first. There are inexpensive filters available to filter out EMI and RFI from the power line. What is EMI/RFI? Electro Magnetic Interference and Radio Frequency Interference. Modern electronics creat a lot of "noise" that ends up on power lines. A filter will "clean" the power line. Filter 
If the filter doesn't do the trick, you can check every connection to make sure there are no bare wires and that the connections are tight. I would check connections in the converter box. Kill the shore power and disconnect the battery before diving into the converter.
Good luck and let us kow what fixes it for you.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Two weeks ago, every morning I walked by my 301 and the radio (outside speakers) were on. I kept telling the kids to stay out of the TT. They denied even going inside the TT. Come to find out, someone set the timer on the radio. It kept turning on at 12am. I thought something was wrong with the unit or someone was going in it. My mistake.


----------

